# Essentials for starting a detailing business



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Happy Sunday all.

For many years I have wanted to make a business out of my passion for cars and detailing and am now looking to take this step.

I wondered what thoughts anyone has on essentials to be able to do this? Anything that helps with making this work such as bulk size products, experience with products that make the process quicker if time for the customer is short etc.

I am initially looking at a mobile detailing before heading to a unit.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

jcooper5083 said:


> I wondered what thoughts anyone has on essentials to be able to do this?


Public liability insurance.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Starting a social media page will help in growing your portfolio and attracting new customers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Hook up with your local Autosmart rep, and good luck :thumb::thumb:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

realist said:


> Hook up with your local Autosmart rep, and good luck :thumb::thumb:


X2.

I'm a big fan of their products, bulk sizes at good prices.

Watch some of this guys vids on YouTube. He gives advice on setting up, how to make money, working faster etc.

Epic Car Show Detailing :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, you need to already be able to detail, as your time will be filled up with "business"
And ideally, given you will have already spent hundreds of hours doing it for fun, you should have basically all the equipment already. So its either a van, tank etc etc, or unit and costs to add, but not much more. 
Detailing is like every other trade, except we are missing apprenticeship schemes, so to do it to a high level all that training and practicing needs to be done in your own time. 

Get your ducks in a row way before you are dependent on the income. A part time approach with another part time job can help also for Initial security


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks all - some great advice there. Really appreciated.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fatboy40 said:


> Public liability insurance.


:thumb: - this is something we can certainly help with - http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/insurance/liability-insurance


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Other than the basic kit, which I am sure you have, get a large water tank in the van with distilled water - it makes life a whole lot easier when you don't have to worry about it drying before you have time to dry the car.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Without sounding too patronising, some customers.

Do you have enough of a (potential) customer base locally, what other "detailers" / "valeters" are there in the area whom customers are already using?

Without knowing that you'll be blind as to what your running costs would be and what your likely revenues will be.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Coops said:


> Without sounding too patronising, some customers.
> 
> Do you have enough of a (potential) customer base locally, what other "detailers" / "valeters" are there in the area whom customers are already using?
> 
> Without knowing that you'll be blind as to what your running costs would be and what your likely revenues will be.


This makes sense and as my current job is in marketing this is an area I have been looking at for the last 6-months to see who is around me, what they are doing and the potential customer volumes - all these areas appear to be good and lend themselves to a successful business.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

stangalang said:


> Yes, you need to already be able to detail, as your time will be filled up with "business"
> And ideally, given you will have already spent hundreds of hours doing it for fun, you should have basically all the equipment already. So its either a van, tank etc etc, or unit and costs to add, but not much more.
> Detailing is like every other trade, except we are missing apprenticeship schemes, so to do it to a high level all that training and practicing needs to be done in your own time.
> 
> Get your ducks in a row way before you are dependent on the income. A part time approach with another part time job can help also for Initial security


This... doing a couple of cars is really not any sort of preparation. It's not an easily picked up craft and there are many situations, paint types, issues you can face and are better to be prepared to deal with as opposed to investing big then finding the going to get tough. Start a hobby business on the side, be very conscious of how you market it and become good and efficient at it. You may get fed up after 15/20 cars and if so, then you can consider it a bullet dodged


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> This... doing a couple of cars is really not any sort of preparation. It's not an easily picked up craft and there are many situations, paint types, issues you can face and are better to be prepared to deal with as opposed to investing big then finding the going to get tough. Start a hobby business on the side, be very conscious of how you market it and become good and efficient at it. You may get fed up after 15/20 cars and if so, then you can consider it a bullet dodged


I find this very sound advice and feel I have not explained very well that this is to start off as a hobby business with friends and family to build experience, case studies and reputation.

I have looked in to the surrounding area for competitors and demand and all that works out nicely for this to be a successful business but as you quite rightly say, starting small and building a craft is crucial and thats where I am with it, allbeit with ambitious plans.

Thank you for the sound comment - makes absolute sence.


----------

